# [PCW-S] Welcher Browser hat den besseren Phishing-Schutz?



## Newsfeed (15 November 2006)

Sowohl Microsoft als auch Mozilla haben Studien durchführen lassen, die den Phishing-Schutz von Firefox und Internet Explorer 7 vergleichen. Die Studien kommen zu unterschiedlichen Ergebnissen, jeweils zum Vorteil des Auftraggebers.

Weiterlesen...


----------

